# DJBDNS: Alteration in zone does not function



## PauloS (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello.

```
# MONDEXFLEX.COM.BR
# Definicao do DNS para o dominio
.mondexflex.com.br::saci.mondexflex.com.br.:259200
.mondexflex.com.br::boitata.mondexflex.com.br.:259200
.148.146.42.189.in-addr.arpa:boitata.mondexflex.com.br:a:259200
.150.146.42.189.in-addr.arpa:saci.mondexflex.com.br:b:259200
# Definicao do servidor SMTP
@mondexflex.com.br::grupoitambe.mxsec.com.br
# Definicao da associacao IP <--> Nome de maquina
=boitata.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.148.:259200
=189.42.146.148:boitata.mondexflex.com.br
=saci.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.150.:259200
=189.42.146.150:saci.mondexflex.com.br
[B]=mulasemcabeca2.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153[/B]
=bichopapao.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.152
=grupoitambe.mxsec.com.br
# Definicao de alias para servidores
+mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153:86400
[B]+[url]www.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153[/url][/B]
+webmail.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.152
[B]+portaldoimovel.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153
+imoveltemporada.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153
+portaladm.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153
+[url]www.portaladm.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153[/url]
+mobile.mondexflex.com.br:189.42.146.153[/B]
```
I altered the lines in bold in agreement follows:

Before: mulasemcabeca
After: mulasemcabeca2

Before: 189.42.146.151
After: 189.42.146.153

I perform a PING in http://www.mondexflex.com.br and he answers with the Address IP old.

Do not I know DJBDNS and I am a week ago trying resolve that problem and not with himself.  

Mine sincere acknowledgements.

Paulo Souza


----------



## terminus (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you have performed tinydns database rebuilding after altering txt file with mondexflex.com.br zone data? Tinydns stores all zones in data.cdb binary database file. You should refresh it's content using *tinydns-data* command.

I do not remember for shure where djbdns stores it's data directory by-default (it is some kind of blackmagic AFAIK and distro specific also). Let's assume you have data dir located in */var/tinydns*, and zone file for mondexflex.com.br (what you a trying to edit) is named mondexflex.com.br.zone.
So you should make a copy of this file and store in */var/tinydns* under name *data*. After that you should run *tinydns-data* command. It will rebuild data.cdb, after that tinydns will starts to answer to the queues with new information.


```
cp /var/tinydns/mondexflex.com.br.zone /var/tinydns/data
tinydns-data
rm /var/tinydns/data
```

P.S.
Don't forget to make a backup copy of you current data.cdb file before run tinydns-data 

P.P.S.
Use NSD instead of djbdns/tinydns in you NS servers 
It will saves you time and makes you happy ^_^


----------

